# Erstellung Trackback



## nimbex (7. Jun 2007)

hi there
ich hätt da gern mal ein problem:
Zur Erstellung eines Workflows Trackback:
Finde ich sowas in fertig wo im netz? oder ist es nötig, dem entwicklerteam die Trackback funktionalität in PHP / ASP in Java abbilden zu lassen (Für PHP + ASP habe ich Dokumente u Anleitungen zur Realisierung von Trackbacks gefunden)
Mir steht aberderzeit im Entwicklerteam niemand zur verfügung, der PHP UND JAVA kann. Deswegen die Frage nach einem fertigen worklflow, den ich für die jungs finden möchte. vielen dank für hilfe oder fürs lesen.


----------



## Gast (7. Jun 2007)

gar kein tip nich


----------



## Gast (7. Jun 2007)

hätt ich mal lieber workflow und framework nich verwechselt
bin ich auch nur konzeptheini
will aber trotzdem helfen


----------

